# Footjoy DNA



## pokerjoke (May 26, 2016)

I have had my Footjoy DNA's for a year nearly and have worn them around 50 times or so.
Recently I noticed the original rubber cleats or grips have broken or worn beyond use so I ordered some metal spike ones.

I also found out when removing that the fixing was not a Q lok or Twist lok but a completely new grip.

After scouring the net and purchasing off E-bay I put the new ones in and after just one round 6 had fallen out so I set out to put in some more.

However none of the new ones would fit as the plastic had completely worn out and would not attach no matter what I tried.

I have now got a pair of DNA's that have loads of life left but cant be used at all.

I will try and see if I can return them after speaking to the pro where I purchased them but I am shocked to see how bad these shoes have got on the bottom.

So be warned if you purchase DNA's especially if the grips or cleats wear out.


----------



## stokie_93 (May 31, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I have had my Footjoy DNA's for a year nearly and have worn them around 50 times or so.
Recently I noticed the original rubber cleats or grips have broken or worn beyond use so I ordered some metal spike ones.

I also found out when removing that the fixing was not a Q lok or Twist lok but a completely new grip.

After scouring the net and purchasing off E-bay I put the new ones in and after just one round 6 had fallen out so I set out to put in some more.

However none of the new ones would fit as the plastic had completely worn out and would not attach no matter what I tried.

I have now got a pair of DNA's that have loads of life left but cant be used at all.

I will try and see if I can return them after speaking to the pro where I purchased them but I am shocked to see how bad these shoes have got on the bottom.

So be warned if you purchase DNA's especially if the grips or cleats wear out.
		
Click to expand...

my friend recently bought a pair of these.

He'd worn them for 3 rounds and about 4 spikes had dropped out.

He sent them back to where they came from and got an exchange.


----------



## Chaddy (Jun 7, 2016)

Mine have just been sent back after 12 rounds or so today. Lovely shoe but can't be dealing with that on a regular basis.


----------

